# Vitamins / what to eat / drink b4 treatment



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey lovely ladies

am about to embark on our 4th icsi journey -start downregging next week (eeek)- and my question is regarding what to eat / drink etc.

I take folic acid & vit e, don't drink alcholol (not now anyway!) i think i eat quite healthily -all wholegrains / high fibre/ lots veg - not a fruit lover apart from a banana every morning + i drink at least 2 litres of water every day, 

but am just wondering what others do - i have seen somewhere that some ladies take  vitamins as long as your arm and it makes me wonder if i'm doing all i can.

I know pineapple is vital & drinking milk - anything else i have missed??

luv s


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks to all of you who have had a look at my post - i have found some links!!!
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I put together a list a few years ago with hints/tips for during treatment which you may or may not find helpful. It's now included in a pinned post on the ICSI board... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

